

Show HN: My MVP - Quick split testing for names and headlines - ozziegooen
http://wenameyou.com/

======
andymurd
Love the concept but let me pay via Paypal. I don't trust you with my CC
number and I don't see an SSL cert on the payment page.

Yes, I got right up to the point of purchase. Let me use Paypal and I'd use
this service several times a month.

------
ozziegooen
We made this to allow people to optimize business names, article headlines,
website copy, and other text that can't be split tested after launch. We use a
large focus group to compare which headlines and copy will resonate with the
public. Prices start at $0.99.

We're really curious what you guys may think about it and any suggestions or
comments you might have.

~~~
MisterMerkin
I hope it's not just Mechanical Turk.

~~~
ozziegooen
We are using a combination of sources, not just Mechanical Turk. We plan to
modify this as we find which ones deliver the best results.

